# Success rate in asking people out



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Think about how many times you've ever asked someone out. How many times did people generally accept, and how many times did they generally reject? So if you've asked five people out in your life and one accepted, you're at 20%. You can do the math, of course.

I have a suspicion that the bottom choice will be most popular though...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Three times, flat out rejected. Never again.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

does this include asking someone out over the net (myspace,chat rooms,forums,ect)? ive asked people out several times on the net but only once in person


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, that would count.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Interesting poll.

40%... two out of five girls that I can recall. Two said sure, one had a child and used her as one of those polite copouts, one had a boyfriend, and the other one had lost interest by the time I got around to asking her out (what I get for dragging my heels).

I've never asked out anyone over the internet.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I have never asked anyone out, but I once had a female friend tell me she'd accept if I asked her out (but I think she was kidding around).

I was sort of asked out once, and I accepted. It ended in disaster though. She called with late notice, and I wasn't able to show up in time (making her think I ditched her). Of course, it was no big deal as she ended up being a very, VERY unstable person who stalked me and followed me for years. I half expected her to murder me.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

How often do people you ask out accept? asked out 2 girls and both said no.


girls that asked me out? about 85%. (out of 6 girls)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I've never asked anyone out :stu


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Only asked the one chic out and she said yes. Woo 100% :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Only asked the one chic out and she said yes. Woo 100% :lol


Hahah, you win!!! You just can't ever ask anyone out ever, ever, ever again now to make sure you keep that perfect score.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've never asked anyone out


----------



## maxcor211 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm too scared of rejection to ask anyone out.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

100%


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

In real life, I've asked two girls out, and both said 'yes'. In both cases, it was after I got to know them somewhat, and was totally confident they'd agree.

On the internet... hmm, things are muddier. I don't really count my brief and uneventful foray into online dating sites. Then there are two girls I met through sites like SAS but, as I recall, they both made the first move (in suggesting that we meet).


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wait, one time I was wasted, I kept asking random girls if they wanted to marry me. I think about 75% of them said yes. Does that count? I think I'm engaged to about 14 different girls. What a pickle.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You just need to move to Utah.


----------



## CausalityReality (Apr 12, 2008)

I dont ask girls out I just hang out with them until they **** me. But that was before i developed SA. Now I havent talked to a girl for a month.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> You just need to move to Utah.


You win the Joke of the Day award! :lol


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I've never asked anyone. 

A girl once said that she'd marry me if I had a Mercedes but before I could save up enough money she became a butch lesbian and now I daren't ask her if she's still interested. :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

markx said:


> I've never asked anyone.
> 
> A girl once said that she'd marry me if I had a Mercedes but before I could save up enough money she became a butch lesbian and now I daren't ask her if she's still interested. :b


Haha, reminds me of the girl who said she'd have sex with me if I was a virgin by 25. Hmm, I should look up her number soon.  :lol


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

What is the definition of "ask out"?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Polar said:


> Wait, one time I was wasted, I kept asking random girls if they wanted to marry me. I think about 75% of them said yes. Does that count? I think I'm engaged to about 14 different girls. What a pickle.


:rofl! You rock!

Dude you should come to the UK. British girls love the nordic look, and you have it in crate loads! Im sure many girls here will agree - you aint a bad looking chap by any stretch of the imagination. And you're FUN - which is important 

I dunno what my rate is. I go through sudden patches of doing ok about once every 6 years. I only tend to ask out if there is some basis to it (except barmaid girl, that was a random thing) and I know its a fairly sure thing. I guess about 85%. A bit of rejection is healthy, tells you you are pushing your boundaries a bit. Makes you grow!

Ross


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Rufus said:


> What is the definition of "ask out"?


Define it however it seems to you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would fit in the bottom two.
I asked girls out.....when I was in junior high school.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I guess I never have.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I've never even asked a girl out before. But I've been asked out plenty of times and I would always reject, not because I didn't want to go out with them, but because I was too chicken. ops ops ops ops ops ops ops ops


----------

